

Apple and Google to merge iOS and Android together - projectMY
http://www.gamezebo.com/news/2011/04/01/apple-and-google-merge-ios-and-android-together

======
projectMY
I find it fascinating entertainment when people post "news" such as this with
no informal or parenthetical citing, other than "An Apple Spokesperson said."
For that matter, I could be an apple spokesperson, and say whatever I wanted
in the name of Apple with no basis or backing.

------
Osiris
Would have been funnier if it were posted 4 days ago =)

